
First image of SpaceX spacesuit - L_226
https://www.instagram.com/p/BYIPmEFAIIn/
======
Frogolocalypse
So now you'll look stylish as well when you when you take your first step on
Mars.

~~~
bartkmq
This suit is only a flight suit and can not be used for EVA as it lacks a life
support system and heat exchanger. That being said their EVA suit will
probably look similary cool so you're still right ;)

